# congested?



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi everyone. Liam sounds like he has a stuffy nose but I know dogs usually don't get colds like people do. He sounded like he was doing the reverse sneezing (honking) thing the other day for a few seconds and that was the first time he ever did that. Today I noticed after he ran around he sounded congested, and its been happening all day. It isn't labored breathing and he has never done this before. He is going to the bathroom fine, drinking fine, and eating although he is not as interested in his food as he usually is. Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, in fact it's happening with my Ernie boy now. He seems to feel great, but just has those little episodes you describe. I strongly suspect this is going to be a bad allergy year. I'm watching him and if he does anymore than what he's presently doing, to the vet we go.


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks! You made me feel better! He has a vet appointment in 2 weeks for his shots but if anything else changes I will go right to the vet.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

If your vet tells you anything when you take him in p.m. me please. I sure don't want to tlet health issues go. I've been an alarmist in the past though, and am trying not to do that anymore.


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Me too! I will def p.m. you. I am going to call this weekend anyway 2 see if they want me to bring him in before his shots. Liam is only 13 weeks and I thought that was young to have allergies


----------

